# 2013 Turbo Beetle-DSG issues



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

Just picked up 13 Turbo Convertible w/6500 miles, no mods. Great car, love it but what's the deal with the DSG auto trans. Sure doesn't seem to shift properly when left in "D". Delayed start from red light then kind of lurches forward, very unsettling. Also has a loudish resonating booming sound sporadically at lower rpm's. 
Never had a DSG auto before and wondering if this is normal, sure hope not as it will make me crazy.
Anybody else experience this. If so, what is the fix. Obviously still under warranty but the dealer is trying to tell me this is normal.....no freak'in way this is normal!!


----------



## Popeye304 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a 13 Beetle TDI and have driven every VW TDI model since 2013... I believe the delay in hesitation is from the engine being of a diesel design. Every single VW diesel to include the many Audi and Mercedes diesels that I have driven. The lurching forward is again the engine, lot's of torque in a diesel. I have no idea what the booming sound could be... as you'll notice the DSG will shift from 1st, 2nd,, and 3rd gears very quickly when accelerating from a standing start... maybe the booming sound is a combination of the sound of the engine in front of you and the exhaust note behind you.

Driving a diesel is very different than driving a gasoline engine; some people don't like it. The diesel is reportedly 33% more fuel efficient than gasoline engines. I really don't care about that too much any more... I just love how a diesel drives - it's a lot more fun.


----------



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments Lou but this is not a TDI model.
Anybody else experience any unusual behavior from the DSG tranny hooked up to the 2.0 turbo model in the 2013 Beetle?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Well from what I can say the Turbo Beetle was personally my first VW and DSG tranny. It does take some getting used to. There is a type of hesitation in the beginning from a stop but when I got the APR Tranny tune that lugging or whatever you wish to call it went away. Also was in someone else's TDI wagon and it felt the same to me with the DSG. I think it's just something you have to get used to is all.


----------



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

Do you also notice the resonating sound or booming at about 1500 RPM. Each time it shifts a gear and drops down to 1500 RPM there is this resonating booming sound, kind of like the sound you sometimes get in any car when you have only one window open and your driving on the highway. Normally it goes away when you open a 2nd window......if you know what I'm talking about.
In the Beetle this happens whether the convertible top is open or closed. It's real annoying and bothers your ears. Sounds crazy but anyone that rides in the car notices it as well so I know I'm not crazy.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I have test driven several 2012+ Beetle's with DSG before I made my decision to go with the 6 Speed Manual, however I never noticed a huge delay or any Boom noises at 1500 RPM's.
Have you tried accelerating in Sport Mode? Does it still seem sluggish? And does it make the same noise at 1500 rpms? Either way I don't think that is Normal. They seem to tell you it's "Normal" 
until the warranty runs out and suddenly it's not Normal anymore since they can charge you more money that way. I would take it to a different dealer.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine has a hesitation at the start in drive mode as well. Its because the transmission is starting off in second gear. If you put it in manual it goes away and the same with sport mode. 

Glad reading above that with the APR transmission tune it goes away! Hope I can get that mode soon!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

When your at a stop and on an incline the brakes apply to keep you from rolling backwards. That took some getting use to...


----------



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

Assuming the APR tune, or any aftermarket tune for that matter, would be a problem since the car is still under warrantee as I've only got 6500 miles on the odometer.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

My dealer is mod friendly so I wasn't worried. Also sometimes you have to pay to play.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sarki said:


> Assuming the APR tune, or any aftermarket tune for that matter, would be a problem since the car is still under warrantee as I've only got 6500 miles on the odometer.


Your warranty doesn't automatically get voided for the tune or the mods that you put on your car. They would have to prove that the mod or tune has caused the failure. Besides I know of several VW dealers 
that are also APR certified tuners. My car had 1100 miles on the clock when I got it tuned. :thumbup: I never regretted it and so far there haven't been any issues from the tune or any of my other mods,
like APR Downpipe, APR Carbonio Intake, VWR Short shifter and solid bushings, Whiteline 24mm Rear Sway bar. HPN dogbone mount solid bushing etc. The best bang for the buck mod hands down was the
APR tune. No other mod will come close unless you bolt on a Bigger Turbo and then you have to be tuned anyways. I wouldn't wait. You are missing out on a great driving experience. The car in stock form is
pretty slow you get it tuned and it will wake up for the first time in it's life and it will put a big smile on your face every time you drive it. Guaranteed!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Surging, hesitation, is a characteristic of the DSG transmission, you have to anticipate it and work with it, similar learning to drive a stick. That is normal.

As for the sounds you describe i haven't heard that and i have a 2013 TB and a 2010 GTI, both are DSG.

Take it to the dealer for the sound? And let them explain the DSG operation, test drive it with service manager.


----------



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Surging, hesitation, is a characteristic of the DSG transmission, you have to anticipate it and work with it, similar learning to drive a stick. That is normal.
> 
> As for the sounds you describe i haven't heard that and i have a 2013 TB and a 2010 GTI, both are DSG.
> 
> Take it to the dealer for the sound? And let them explain the DSG operation, test drive it with service manager.


I like your comments. Probably a bit of me getting used to the DSG. Just out of an S2000 with a very slick 6 speed, probably the best I have ever experienced. Also very familiar with a 6 speed manual from a 911. This DSG has got me scratching my head but it's beginning to sound like a big part is me getting used to it.

The APR tune you guys are suggesting, is it the Stage 1 DSG trans tune?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Well I was referring to the DSG tune and yes stage 1 would be best for your purposes. Others are talking about the stage 1 ECU tune to wake up the 2.0TSI


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sarki said:


> The APR tune you guys are suggesting, is it the Stage 1 DSG trans tune?



The APR Stage 1 tune is for overall performance increase. Your Horsepower and more importantly your torque will be increased. Not sure about the actual numbers but
you can go to www.goapr.com and get more info. Their Summer Sale is going on right now until the beginning of August. Great time to get it tuned. Never had a DSG
but I would guess that APR would automatically include some enhancements that may help with your issues. Or there maybe another tune specifically just for the transmission
but that is usually only in conjunction with a performance tune.


----------



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

Just need to find me a reputable APR installer in lMetro NY.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sarki said:


> Just need to find me a reputable APR installer in lMetro NY.


Just type in your address here http://www.goapr.com/dealer/


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

The DSG tune solved a few bad things for me like the jerk at low speed downshifting from 2nd to 1st and upshifting too soon to the highest gear in D mode.


----------



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, seems like the local dealer is an approved APR installer. APR site shows Stage 1 on sale at $499 but no mention on pricing for the DSG Tune. Am I understanding correctly that the DSG TCU install is a separate install from the Stage 1?
Anybody just have the DSG TCU Install done and not the Stage 1?
Thanks for any additional info on the TCU install.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

The engine and the transmission tune are two separate performance tunes which means two purchases. The transmission tune is $100 off during their Summer Sale. Most dealers should hopefully not charge for the transmission tune since it is avflash and not having to open a computer up like they do on the engine tune (depends on what motor you have as some can be flashed)

The transmission tune can be performed without having to have the engine tune and vice versa

I most likely won't catch it during their Summer Sale but hopefully will at Fixx Fest this fall if USP Motorsports is there again


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris659 said:


> The engine and the transmission tune are two separate performance tunes which means two purchases. The transmission tune is $100 off during their Summer Sale. Most dealers should hopefully not charge for the transmission tune since it is avflash and not having to open a computer up like they do on the engine tune (depends on what motor you have as some can be flashed)
> 
> The transmission tune can be performed without having to have the engine tune and vice versa
> 
> I most likely won't catch it during their Summer Sale but hopefully will at Fixx Fest this fall if USP Motorsports is there again


Starting with the 3rd Generation TSI engines (starting in 2013) They no longer have to crack open the ECU to tune like the 2012 Models had to and some early 2013's . It's an easy OBDII port flash and there
shouldn't be any labor fees involved. The DSG tune is to take advantage of the Performance engine tune. Getting it without the Stage 1 Performance tune doesn't make much sense but each their own.


----------



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> Starting with the 3rd Generation TSI engines (starting in 2013) They no longer have to crack open the ECU to tune like the 2012 Models had to and some early 2013's . It's an easy OBDII port flash and there
> shouldn't be any labor fees involved. The DSG tune is to take advantage of the Performance engine tune. Getting it without the Stage 1 Performance tune doesn't make much sense but each their own.


It's all starting to make sense. Problem is having the funds to do Both upgrades (ECU Stage 1 & TCU) at the same time but I do follow your thoughts on doing the TCU without the ECU Stage 1. Not crazy with the feel of the DSG and some of the quirks that come with it so might do the TCU upgrade first and than the ECU Stage 1 at a later date when it comes on sale again.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> Starting with the 3rd Generation TSI engines (starting in 2013) They no longer have to crack open the ECU to tune like the 2012 Models had to and some early 2013's . It's an easy OBDII port flash and there
> shouldn't be any labor fees involved. The DSG tune is to take advantage of the Performance engine tune. Getting it without the Stage 1 Performance tune doesn't make much sense but each their own.




I understand the tune is to take advantage of the performance engine tune but the OPs issues with the DSG tranny are some of the quirks mentioned above that would be fixed by the tune. The lag at start and lag in shift times and going into high gear too soon so the car falls on its face when you try to accerlate are all things that would be fixed with the tune and IMO are only amplified with the engine tune (once you get over the initial increase in power). Just something to think about.


----------

